# Wheel sealant



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Has anyone used wheel sealant on rotors? I've bought some poorboys wheel sealant but I'm a little worried the finish could be too shiny on the Matt black finish.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Try Sonax alloy sealant - this stuff is excellent all matt to chrome finishes. Best stuff I've used and dead easy to apply.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-an ... _1231.html


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

darylbenfield said:


> Try Sonax alloy sealant - this stuff is excellent all matt to chrome finishes. Best stuff I've used and dead easy to apply.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-an ... _1231.html


Bought this on your recommendation and what a difference it makes to my alloys.
I usually have to clean the break dust off the fronts every couple of days if I want them looking good(Feroda DS street pads) but now I havent touched them all week and there is only a light dusting on them which will come off really easy...really impressed with this [smiley=thumbsup.gif] excellent product and thanks for the heads up Daryl.

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Earlier this year I had my LMs mirror polished and both my local detailer and the guy who polished them recommended Jet seal to seal them


----------

